# Photography and Design



## needtoshoot (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi, 

I am more a professional creative than just a photographer. Though photography is my overriding everything.  Having a creative business keeps the daily commercial pressure off my photography.  This keeps my feelings toward my photography more pure and artistic.  Photography saved me from what from what would have otherwise been a much less interesting lifestyle.  I can't live without it.  Period.

We just updated our company site.  It is more portfolio and philosophy than company pitch. My partner is a (really good) illustrator.  Feedback  (good or bad) is always a welcome thing.

cheers.


----------

